# Photo of the Month Winner February 2013  Ballistics



## Overread (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations to Ballistics who has managed to win the edge in a very close month with his photo Never judge a book by its Cover


----------



## Mully (Apr 1, 2013)

He should be very happy!  Congrats!


----------



## Michael79 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes he should thats a great photo!


----------



## mishele (Apr 1, 2013)

Wooot!! Awesome shot, Ballistics!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all! This is a great start to my million dollar career!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 1, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Thank you all! This is a great start to my million dollar career!



And that was before the new camera. Just imagine!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 1, 2013)

Great job, congrats. This has to feel good.  later Ed


----------



## RobN185 (Apr 2, 2013)

Super shot Ballistics!
Well done, and congratulations  I liked the colour version also.

Get full image rights, and sell a big print to a tattoo parlour !!! It would look good hanging in a reception ...


----------



## kathyt (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats Ballistics. Well deserved.


----------



## Mully (Apr 2, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Super shot Ballistics!
> Well done, and congratulations  I liked the colour version also.
> 
> Get full image rights, and sell a big print to a tattoo parlour !!! It would look good hanging in a reception ...




He is right there are thousands of tattoo shops just in the US...... at $15 - $20 a pop with a cost no more that $2 to offset print these .....you do the math!


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Thank you all! This is a great start to my million dollar career!



I don't want your head to get too big so I will say you could do better.


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 2, 2013)

A great image and well deserved


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Congrats!



Wouldn't be possible without YOUR nomination


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 2, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Great job, congrats. This has to feel good.  later Ed



Thanks Ed


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 2, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Super shot Ballistics!
> Well done, and congratulations  I liked the colour version also.
> 
> Get full image rights, and sell a big print to a tattoo parlour !!! It would look good hanging in a reception ...



Hey that's not a bad idea! I have the full rights 



kathythorson said:


> Congrats Ballistics. Well deserved.



Thank you kindly 



Mully said:


> RobN185 said:
> 
> 
> > Super shot Ballistics!
> ...



Haha well, that _would_ be awesome, but how would I sell it to shops out of state? 



runnah said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! This is a great start to my million dollar career!
> ...



Didn't you say something about sour grapes recently?  Thanks.



dbvirago said:


> A great image and well deserved



Thank you


----------



## shefjr (Apr 7, 2013)

Doesn't the Photo of the month winner get a free years membership to the supporting member group? I thought I read that somewhere and if so did you decline it?


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 7, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Doesn't the Photo of the month winner get a free years membership to the supporting member group? I thought I read that somewhere and if so did you decline it?



No, I just never got it lol.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats Ballistics,very nice.


----------



## Snyder462 (Apr 19, 2013)

nice i just had some work done today about 6 hrs


----------

